# Logitech G933 rauscht und Mikrofon blechert



## Swiggle (31. August 2017)

Hey Leute,

hatte mir ein Logitech G933 bestellt und nun heute getestet.
Das Headset rauscht und dies lässt sich nur beheben, indem ich den Windows Sound von 100 auf 60 runter regle. Zudem klingt das Mikrofon im Teamspeak total blechern. Ich hatte es bis jetzt kabellos und auch per Kabel getestet, beide male keine Besserung.

Hat jemand eine Idee? Oder zurückschicken, gescheite Hifi Kopfhörer in Richtung Beyerdynamic Dt 880 kaufen?


Vielen Dank für eventuelle Tipps.

Edit: Hab sie nun eingepackt und schicke sie zurück.

Kann jemand gute Kopfhörer empfehlen? Hatte wie gesagt die Beyerdynamic im Auge, was muss ich da beachten zwecks den verschiedenen Ohm Varianten? Brauch ich eine Soundkarte dazu?
Passendes Mikrofon wäre auch super.

Danke


----------



## isnicable (1. September 2017)

Das mit dem zurückschicken war genau die richtige Entscheidung.  Wie ist denn so dein Budget? Vll helfen dir auch andere Forenbeiträge weiter. z.B.: Suche Headset für Musik/Gaming (max 150 €)


----------



## Swiggle (1. September 2017)

Naja also hab mir ja jetzt die Beyerdynamic Dt 770 bestellt in der 250 Ohm Variante, bräuchte jetzt noch ein Mikrofon und eine Soundkarte, vermute ich mal?

Denke für beides so 100€


----------



## JackA (1. September 2017)

Tja, so ist das wenn man Gaming-Kiddie-Schrott kauft, ohne vorher sich schlau zu machen. Hört sich hart an, aber jeder hat seine Lektion zu lernen. Wird ja oft genug gesagt in den Foren. Hättest aber ein Corsair Void ansehen können, das soll da wesentlich besser sein in Wiedergabe- und Aufnahmequalität im Gegensatz zum G933, bzw. allgemein Logitech Headsets.

Um einen DT 770 250 Ohm optimal anzutreiben, brauchst du einen DAC mit Kopfhörerverstärker, der alleine schon ~105 Euro kostet. Dazu ein Lavalier Mikrofon ~10 und eine USB-Soundkarte fürs Mikrofon (Onboard sorgt für starke Störgeräusche) ~6,50€.
D.h. mit 100 Euro für beides wirds eher nichts, außer du willst die DT 770 nicht ausreizen, wobei du dann aber auch zu nem günstigeren Kandidaten hättest greifen können.
In deinem Budget wäre ein Lioncast LX50 / Kingston HyperX Cloud I mit einer Creative Play! 3 die besser Wahl gewesen. Und ja, es gibt auch Gaming Headsets, die empfehlenswert sind, findet man aber auch alles in den Foren und im Youtube.
YouTube




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4k4LJKXSbqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Swiggle (1. September 2017)

Es gibt doch auch sicherlich einige Preisgünstigere Alternativen die trotzdem gut was aus dem Beyerdynamic rausholen oder nicht? Es ist doch immerhin schon mal besser eine eigene Soundkarte zu haben als gar keine, oder seh ich das falsch? Soll auch trotzdem erstmal nur dafür da sein um ein paar Videos zu gucken, Musik zu hören und halt zum Gamen. Mehr mach ich damit ja nicht.

Und wenn ich 20-30€ mehr ausgebe, sterbe ich daran auch nicht 

Das mit dem Logitech war auch eher ein Test, da es für rund 100€ im Angebot war. Da dachte ich halt, dass man es ja mal ausprobieren kann, da mein altes eh des Geist aufgegeben hatte.


----------



## JackA (1. September 2017)

Nein, es wird z.B. oft der FiiO E10K oder nen SMSL M3 genannt, die tonal nicht besser sind als nen gut implementierter Onboard (bei mir in den Tests wars nen Einsteiger ALC662 und Realtek-HD), die können nur etwas lauter, aber die Lautstärke hat mit der Klangqualität nichts zu tun.

Eine Soundkarte, die auf dem Niveau eines 100+€ DAC+KHV ist, wäre die Creative G5, kostet aber auch üblicherweise ~120 Euro, war aber auch schon paar Mal wesentlich günstiger im Angebot: ZackZack Angebot: Creative Sound BlasterX G5 externe 7.1 USB-Soundkarte - mydealz.de
An der G5 kannst du dann auch direkt nen Mikrofon anschließen.


----------



## Swiggle (1. September 2017)

Dann schau ich mal wegen dem G5, vllt krieg ich das bei Ebay ja auch günstig geschossen. Das Lavalier Mikrofon... ist das korrekt, dass das so eins zum anklippen ist? Oder hab ich da falsch geguckt?


----------



## isnicable (1. September 2017)

Hab mir für meinen 770 ein scarlett 2i2 gebraucht geholt für 50€. War schon mal besser als mein U7.  Oder ist das scarlett auch nicht ausreichend?


----------



## JackA (1. September 2017)

Das kann ich zum Scarlett nicht sagen, da die Firma, wie es so üblich ist, mit technischen Daten beim Audio Ausgang geizt. Und wer mit technischen Daten geizt, hat in meinen Augen wenig mit "Professionell" zu tun, auch wenn er ggf. gut ist.


----------



## CSOger (1. September 2017)

Swiggle schrieb:


> Naja also hab mir ja jetzt die Beyerdynamic Dt 770 bestellt in der 250 Ohm Variante, bräuchte jetzt noch ein Mikrofon und eine Soundkarte, vermute ich mal?



Meine Empfehlung beim 770 wäre der 80 Ohm mit glattem Kabel gewesen.
Die Black Edition ist auch noch preiswerter.

Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro Kopfhorer schwarz Limited Edition: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente


----------



## Swiggle (1. September 2017)

CSOger schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung beim 770 wäre der 80 Ohm mit glattem Kabel gewesen.
> Die Black Edition ist auch noch preiswerter.
> 
> Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro Kopfhorer schwarz Limited Edition: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente




Danke für den Tipp, irgendwie raten viele zum 250 Ohm. Hab den jetzt einfach mal schon bestellt. Zur Not gebe ich eben etwas mehr für die Soundkarte aus, hauptsache die Qualität passt endlich


----------



## CSOger (1. September 2017)

Mir gehts da wie dem Tester von bonedo.
Bis auf die leicht höhere Lautstärke der 80 Ohm Version konnte ich keinen Unterschied zur 250 Ohm Version feststellen.

Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO (80 Ohm und 250 Ohm) Test :: Bonedo


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (1. September 2017)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Hättest aber ein Corsair Void ansehen können, das soll da wesentlich besser sein in Wiedergabe- und Aufnahmequalität



Kann ich bestätigen.

Ich habe das Void (kabelgebunden) und ein bekannter von mir das G933. Ich finde das Void von der Quali (Sound und bautechnisch) super. Das G933 klingt im TS halt nicht, es knack und knarzt ohne Ende (man hört, wenn er seinen Kopf dreht und knarzen im TS). 
Ich weiß schon, warum ich von Logitech weg bin


----------



## chaotium (1. September 2017)

Ich hatte ein Mad Catz Headset, dass war schon okey nur ging es leider kaputt. Ich hatte dann auch ein Logitech.
So schnell hab ich noch nie ein Produkt reklamiert...

Nun werkelt ein TBone Mikro an einem Scarlett DAC rum. Da klingt man komplett anderst.
Dazu noch ein paar Sennheiser Kopfhörer und ich bin Glücklich xD


----------



## Swiggle (1. September 2017)

Hat man mit dem DT 770 250 Ohm Probleme beim zocken was Ortung usw. angeht? Ein Kollege meinte, dass 80 Ohm oder sogar 32 sinniger wären. Aber irgendwie rät der Großteil der Leute zu 250...


----------



## CSOger (1. September 2017)

Warum soll man mit der 250 Ohm Version schlechter Orten können als mit der 80 Ohm Version oder umgekehrt?
bonedo Test hatte ich verlinkt.


----------



## Swiggle (1. September 2017)

Ups, den Test hab ich glatt übersehen. Danke, der war sehr hilfreich


----------



## AYAlf (8. September 2017)

Beyerdynamic kauft man nur wenn man kurze Sessions spielt. Bei langen sind die zu unbequem.

Bequemlichkeit ist mindestens genau so wichtig wie Soundqualität.

AKG K701 im Test bei kopfhoerer.de


----------



## Swiggle (8. September 2017)

Ich find sie nicht unbequem.


----------



## JackA (10. September 2017)

Bequemlichkeit kommt auf den eigenen Kopf an. Man bekommt nur wärmere Ohren mit geschlossenen Kopfhörern.


----------



## AYAlf (10. September 2017)

I dont think so ... und der "Rest der Welt" auch nicht! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wärmere Ohren im Sommer ist auch relativ... man schwitzt übermäßig


----------



## JackA (10. September 2017)

Ist doch völlig irrelevant, was solche Seiten schreiben.
Ich hätte z.B. kein Problem mit dem Anpressdruck, weil ich keinen so großen Schädel habe, auch hätten eine Vielzahl der Frauen lieber einen engeren Kopfhörer wegen durchschnittlich schmälere Köpfe als Männer. Nicht immer von sich auf den Rest der Welt schließen.


----------



## Körschgen (10. September 2017)

Ich nutze die DT 990 Pro täglich mehrere Stunden, weil sie für mich mit die bequemsten Kopfhörer überhaupt sind.

HD 600 ist auch noch recht angenehm.

AKGs setze ich fast nie auf, da viele Modelle starken Körperschall haben und mir die Ohrpolster Form nicht so zusagt.


----------

